# Hi from Canada:)



## Swancici (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi there,

Well I am new to keeping mice. I bought my first one a week ago on a whim do to how cute they are. I read a lot on keeping and ect since then. I bought Susie at a pet store not sure if there different breeds of mice? So now I have a trio of females, Cher, Susie and have not named the other one yet. There being keep in a 28x18 bin and doing awesome. I know I still have a lot to learn but glad I bought them.

One is grey and white Susie, the next one is all black and as a white tipped tail Cher, and the others is grey and has red eyes no name yet but the tamest.

Susie let you pick her up but still shy, Cher is really shy and talks a lot if picked up, the other will walk on your hand to be picked up she is very curious.

Any tips on how to get them tamed?


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, there are lots of posts about on taming mice and the general keeping of them, have a look about, I'm sure your questions have been asked and answered before x


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to FMB!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## YMS_1975 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hey, a fellow canuck!

I'm from Ontario, whereabouts are you from?


----------

